# introduction/Toolkraft jointer mod 690 enquiry



## mdf7 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, My name is Gene I'm an aussie from down under. I have always had an interest in woodworking as a necessity in building my home and now as a hobby. I have a great interest in wood routing and will seek some help with some future routing projects. Presently, I wonder if anyone could help me find a manual for a TOOLKRAFT 6 1/8 jointer model 690 which I purchased the other day. In particular I am interested in the method of removing and installing blades. (The cutting head has 4 blades). Also the far end of the fence seems a bit wobbly and wonder if anyone has achieved a simple way of securing the far end to make the fence more rigid and accurate. Regards


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Gene


----------



## 1970elcamino (Jul 1, 2021)

mdf7 said:


> Hi, My name is Gene I'm an aussie from down under. I have always had an interest in woodworking as a necessity in building my home and now as a hobby. I have a great interest in wood routing and will seek some help with some future routing projects. Presently, I wonder if anyone could help me find a manual for a TOOLKRAFT 6 1/8 jointer model 690 which I purchased the other day. In particular I am interested in the method of removing and installing blades. (The cutting head has 4 blades). Also the far end of the fence seems a bit wobbly and wonder if anyone has achieved a simple way of securing the far end to make the fence more rigid and accurate. Regards


Did you ever find manual for this jointed. If not what did you set your knife at.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @1970elcamino 

FYI this thread dates back to 2011 and you may or may not receive a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------

